# Konsoleneingaben in Netbeans



## grompl (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
 ich habe ein Programm, welches beim ausführen eine eingabe in die konsole verlangt. Der Ausschnitt sieht so aus:

_ // Eingabekanal initialisieren/erzeugen 
          eingabekanal = new BufferedReader( 
                              new InputStreamReader( System.in )
                              );

          // Name der zu parsenden Datei erfragen 
          System.out.print( 
                     "\n"
                   + "Welche Datei soll eingelesen werden?\n"
                   + "> "    );
           dateiname = eingabekanal.readLine();

_Nur beim Ausführen des Programms mit Netbeans 4 kann ich keine Eingaben machen, da das Programm einfach weiter ausgeführt wird, was natürlich zu einer NullPointerException führt. Kann mir irgendwer sagen, woran das liegt? Beim Start über die Eingabeaufforderung funktioniert das Programm übrigens einwandtfrei. Also muss es ja an irgendwelchen NetBeans Einstellungen liegen.


----------



## grompl (18. Januar 2005)

habs endlich selbst herausgefunden. man muss die klassen auf "unforked" setzen.


----------

